# breeding caribe? how big and what size tank?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a 180 and plan on getting 10-15 caribe since u cant tell male from female how in the hell does it ever get dont in home aqaria ? #2 what size are the mature and what are some signs that they are how do u know when they did and once they do how do u take care of the eggs? take fish out? move eggs? what?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Basic breeding care is similar to P. nattereri------patience.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

10-15 caribe? that is alot. if your planing on breeding them, i would go with no more then 6 nice size caribe. caribe need more room then reds, and when breeding them, they usualy need a VERY large aquarium. use LOADS of live plants.









GOOD LUCK!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Basic breeding care is similar to P. nattereri------patience.


 thx fellas but frank what about like i said do they trun black also? how do u know when they did? how can u see the eggs and once u see eggs do u have to seperate the rest of them from the eggs?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my name isnt frank, but.

-Caribe usualy turn darker then reds. you will know.

-the eggs are verys small, they are layed in a batch, they are a redish orange. you will know they are eggs rate away.

-when the eggs are layed, syphon them out and put them in a small tank using the water from the breeding tank, 10 gallons is usualy good. you should only use an undergravel filter system on the tank with the eggs. or a small aqua clear with a sponge tide around the feed tube usualy works good aswell. once the eggs hatch, you will have to prepare brine shrimp. your lfs will help you with that if there not stupid. eggs usualy take 48 hours to hatch,sometimes less.

i think that pretty much covers it. if you have any more questions feel free to pose them

Marco


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I say, turning black isnt a 100% way to tell if they are breeding. As many people can tell you, piranhas tend to turn all diffrent colors at any time. I believe once the egss are layed, you leave them in there until they hatch then you suck them out. Otherwise, you may kill the unhatched egss because your are sucking them into new water with different water chemistry. As for breeding Caribe, i think it is really hard, i think you may have a better chance trying to breed Yellow Bellies aka Terns.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Black is not a sure fired way. But it is a good indicator, along with blowing nests with added aggression. You will see one black fish swimming relentlessly in one area and building a nest in the gravel. Sometimes by a plant. From what i have seen with cariba mating dress. They get pretty damn dark.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

marco said:


> my name isnt frank, but.
> 
> -Caribe usualy turn darker then reds. you will know.
> 
> ...


 marco i was talking to frank lol that was franks post


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

marco said:


> my name isnt frank, but.
> 
> -Caribe usualy turn darker then reds. you will know.
> 
> ...


 they hatch that quick and which is it wait till they hatch or wjile still eggs also im thinking once they hatch there pretty friggin small how do u get them out without hurting them or killing them a regular net and marco i hate undergravel i would get a small aquaclear and im guessing a sponge on it so so they dont get sucked up right?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i would suggest a sponge filter should be your choice of filteration as the fry need to eat of it as well, as for the eggs hatching you can use either method remove the eggs a day after signs of mateing. with atleast a 5 gal pail full of water from the breeding tank or you could let them stay to hatch in the tank. this will take up to 2-4 days.
a syphoning vacume hose removed from the large plastic tube part, will work fine, to remove fry but they are more likely to die than hatching in a fry tank. trust me!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > my name isnt frank, but.
> ...


if you get a small Aqua clear and turn it down to the lowest level with a sponge on the feed tube, the fry should be fine.









or maybe not









oh well, if it doesnt work, your reds will spawn again trust me. it will get to a point where u dont even care if they spawn and you just leave the eggs in the tank for the fish to eat, ask PIRANHA KING. he will tell you.


----------



## bloodredpiranha (Jun 17, 2003)

NIKE said:


> i would suggest a sponge filter should be your choice of filteration as the fry need to eat of it as well, as for the eggs hatching you can use either method remove the eggs a day after signs of mateing. with atleast a 5 gal pail full of water from the breeding tank or you could let them stay to hatch in the tank. this will take up to 2-4 days.
> a syphoning vacume hose removed from the large plastic tube part, will work fine, to remove fry but they are more likely to die than hatching in a fry tank. trust me!!


 trust nike he nows what he talking about.
and has pics to prove it









(aka Death in #'s)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

> 10-15 caribe? that is alot. if your planing on breeding them, i would go with no more then 6 nice size caribe. caribe need more room then reds, and when breeding them, they usualy need a VERY large aquarium. use LOADS of live plants.


 I dont think its the space that much, people have breed reds with over 10 piranha in a 125g. I think its more of, the more fish you have in the tank, the water quality is not as good


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

he's not asking about red bellies, he's asking about caribe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

i know, so am i


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't know your expertise on hatching fish on your own but it can be a little more complicated than the posts would make you belive,oxygen levels must be maintained, fungus eggs have to be removed and temp. must be constant, I have found that leaving the eggs with the parents also creates a much stronger pair bond. I would leave them alone and try to barrier them from the rest of population. I remove the fry after about 2 days using the syphon method decribed earlier it works great. then the use of sponge filters are excellent along with lots of small water changes, be sure to keep the bellies of the little guys orange with brine and growth rate shoud be quite fast. They are a lot like reds except they are more tempermental , and I have found they lke the tank darker than reds plus they like brown nesting material.


----------



## shogun97 (Jul 7, 2003)

come on guys someone must have a little more advice for this topic I know you are out there!!!


----------

